# Fische töten



## fei (24. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen

Kürzlich war ich in Schweden und kam mit einem Fischer ins Gespräch. 

Er sagte, dass er die Fische mit Alkohol tötet. Er flöss dem Fisch etwas Whisky in den Mund und der Fisch ist sofort tot. 
Auch die Reflexe seinen sofort weg. 

Kennt das jemand? Was passiert genau? Ist es eine anerkannte Methode um Fische zu töten? (ich machs immer mit Kiemenschnitt). Ist der Fisch dann tot oder nur betäubt?


Natürlich trinkt er (der Fischer) auch noch jedesmal einen kräftigen Schluck. 

Danke im Voraus für euer Feedback.

Weihnachtliche Grüsse


Fei


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*

Das hab ich noch nie gehört - muss ja aber nix heissen..

Da Alkohol zwar eigentlich Medizin ist, wie bei (fast) jeder Medizin aber die Dosis das Gift macht, könnte es wohl (je nach Menge) auch nen Fisch umbringen..

Da aber ein fester Schlag bzw. Kehlschnitt oder Herzstich auch geht, ohne Alkohol zu verschwenden, halte ich persönlich das gerade bei eher nicht alkoholfeindlich veranlagten Skandinaviern eher für ein Gerücht...

ICH würd jedenfalls keinen Schnappes verschwenden ;-))


----------



## dosenelch (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*

Du hast wohl schon selbst kräftig an der Tasse genippt, oder?

Gut Schluck und frohes Fest.


----------



## prinz1 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*

Moin fei

Du bist schon ein Troll, oder?
Über dieses "Thema" zu diskutieren, entbehrt jeder Grundlage.
Oh Mann, schaixx Weihnachten, geh Dir Geschenke holen und red keinen Unsinn!

der prinz

PS: Bitte zumachen!


----------



## zokker (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*

Bei mir bekommen alle Fische die ich zurücksetze einen oder auch zwei Schnäpse. Das macht den Fischen gar nichts aus. Manche habe ich schon abhängig gemacht. Damit reduziere ich die Schneidertage auf ein Minimum.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*

Hallo fei,

laß es, Fische betrunken machen wird Dir hierzulande bestimmt als Tierquälerei ausgelegt. 
Ich glaube, der schwedische Fischer hat, bevor er Dir diese Story erzählte, selbst etwas zuviel erwischt.
Und eine erlaubte Tötungsmethode ist es nicht, da ja die vorherige Betäubung fehlt.
Machs wie bisher. 
Frohe Weihnachten

Lajos


----------



## Trollwut (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*



zokker schrieb:


> Bei mir bekommen alle Fische die ich zurücksetze einen oder auch zwei Schnäpse. Das macht den Fischen gar nichts aus. Manche habe ich schon abhängig gemacht. Damit reduziere ich die Schneidertage auf ein Minimum.



Ah, deswegen fängt man manche Karpfen auch so gut mit Irish Coffee-Boilies!


----------



## Bulettenbär (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*

Die Schweden machen das immer so. Aber ist auch kein Problem für sie, da Whiskey dort bekanntlich billiger als Eistee ist. 
Überwiegend wird aber Whiskey amerikanischer Produktion genommen, da dieser für die Fische sogar ohne Cola annehmlich ist.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*

Aus eigener Erfahrung aus meiner Kindheit mit den Goldfischen meiner Oma kann ich dir sagen, das die Fische nicht sofort tot sind...vielleicht lag es auch daran das es kein Whisky war, sondern Ouzo (der war nicht zu schade zum wegkippen)

Jedenfalls ist sowas Mist und auch keine anerkannte Methode...


----------



## sprogoe (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*

Es geht auch mit flüssigem Süßstoff....
ins Maul kippen und am Waidloch sehr kräftig saugen, bis es süß schmeckt. Dann ist der Fisch tot.

Und im Himmel ist Jahrmarkt; oder doch Weihnachten?


----------



## phirania (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Es geht auch mit flüssigem Süßstoff....
> ins Maul kippen und am Waidloch sehr kräftig saugen, bis es süß schmeckt. Dann ist der Fisch tot.
> 
> Und im Himmel ist Jahrmarkt; oder doch Weihnachten?



Anstatt zu saugen,doch lieber nen Strohhalm nehmen....:q:q:q

Frohe Weihnachten.#h


----------



## wolfgang f. (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*

|muahah:x-mas can come!
Jungs, das schätz ich hier! Ich komm grad ziemlich kapott von der Arbeit, les mir vor meinem obligatorischen " Leben des Brian" hier ein bisschen gute Weihnachts-Laune an und lass bei dem Beitrag von Siggi das Kopfkino rattern...
Einfach nur geil! :q:q:q


----------



## siloaffe (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*

   


Seeteufel Blau?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Mollebulle (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*

Forelle -blau- kenn ich von Speisekarten ......


----------



## kati48268 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*

Kenne diese Methode von Hörensagen, funktioniert aber anscheinend nicht.
Ich versuch das seit ü30Jahren im Selbstversuch.
Da gehen zwar Erinnerungen, Anstand & einiges mehr drauf, aber bislang kein Erfolg.
Gut, der Abend ist noch jung... ich werde weiter berichten;
und wenn nicht mehr, hat es doch geklappt.


----------



## zokker (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Es geht auch mit flüssigem Süßstoff....
> ins Maul kippen und am Waidloch sehr kräftig saugen, bis es süß schmeckt. Dann ist der Fisch tot.
> 
> Und im Himmel ist Jahrmarkt; oder doch Weihnachten?





kati48268 schrieb:


> Kenne diese Methode von Hörensagen, funktioniert aber anscheinend nicht.
> Ich versuch das seit ü30Jahren im Selbstversuch.
> Da gehen zwar Erinnerungen, Anstand & einiges mehr drauf, aber bislang kein Erfolg.
> Gut, der Abend ist noch jung... ich werde weiter berichten;
> und wenn nicht mehr, hat es doch geklappt.



Und wer saugt bei dir???


----------



## phirania (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*

Glaube dat sacht det Kati nicht....:q:q


----------



## fordfan1 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*

Der "Fischer" hat aber zuviel Zeit/Geld,oder???

Oder rührt deine Frage aus selbiger Prozedur in deinen Kindertagen mit Gemüse her,wo halt _Supplementierung so schön geredet wurde?
_


----------



## slowhand (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*

Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich habe das mal mit einem Hecht probiert: Auf einmal labert der mich voll, wie scheixxe seine Ex-Frau doch ist, pöbelt eine Entenfamilie an und pinkelt in den nächsten Hauseingang... War mir echt peinlich. Alle dachten, der gehört zu mir... Hat sich dann ein Fahrrad geklaut und ist eingeheizt. Habe ihn zwei Stunden später pennend an einer Bushaltestelle gesehen...


----------



## wusel345 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*

|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Mollebulle (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*

Ich hab das Gefühl, dass der Themenstarter nicht ernst genommen wird ...|rolleyes
.
.
kann ich verstehen, er kommt ja aus der Schweiz


----------



## zokker (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*



Mollebulle schrieb:


> Ich hab das Gefühl, dass der Themenstarter nicht ernst genommen wird


Das fing aber schon in Schweden an.


----------



## Kurbel (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*

Ich find's nicht gut, ihr alten Schweden
dem Fisch nur ein Glas Schnaps zu geben
die doppelte Ration wär besser,
Da spart man sich gleich noch das Messer.
Allen frohe Weihnachten
Kurbel


----------



## phirania (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*



slowhand schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich habe das mal mit einem Hecht probiert: Auf einmal labert der mich voll, wie scheixxe seine Ex-Frau doch ist, pöbelt eine Entenfamilie an und pinkelt in den nächsten Hauseingang... War mir echt peinlich. Alle dachten, der gehört zu mir... Hat sich dann ein Fahrrad geklaut und ist eingeheizt. Habe ihn zwei Stunden später pennend an einer Bushaltestelle gesehen...



Ist ja mal voll GEIL....#6#6#6


----------



## Isarfischerin (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*

Ich möchte dem Themenstarter hiermit mal in Schutz nehen. Ich hab das - ohne Scheiß - auch schon gesehen,  wenn auch nicht selbst praktiziert. Bei einem Segeltörn in der Karibik kippte der Schiffsarzt einem gerade gefangenen Thun ohne viel Federlesen ein Glas Rum unter den Kiemendeckel. Innerhalb von Sekunden hatte der Fisch Augenstarre und bewegte sich nicht mehr. 

Äusserlich war sein Zustand nicht zu unterscheiden von dem nach einem ordentlich ausgeführten Schlag auf dem Schädel. 

Grüße von der Isarfischerin


----------



## Jose (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*

 einer gummifischbäumezüchterin glaub ich alles


----------



## AlexAstloch (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*

Noch nie von gehört. Klingt auch alles andere als waidgerecht..
Was funktioniert, ist, dass man zB Aale in Wasser mit hoher angereicherter Salzkonzentration töten kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*

Uns wenns 1000 mal funktioniren würde, wärs immer noch Schnapsverschwendung ;.)))

Zu was hat Gott denn Hokzknüppel geschaffen?


----------



## Trollwut (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich gleich ausgelacht werde, aber - Schleimhäute nehmen Alkohol wesentlich besser auf als der orale Konsum.
Es gibt ein Phänomen, das nennt sich Wodkatampon. (siehe z.b. auch http://www.wochenblatt.de/nachricht...-Maedchen-Junge-USA-Krankenhaus;art5576,40146)

Da reicht wohl ne minimale Menge um maximal be"soffen" zu sein.
Wenn ich mir also vorstelle, dass dem Fisch, der allein vom Gewicht her viel weniger Alkohol im Blut bräuchte als ein Mensch, um eine Alkoholvergiftung zu erleiden, dann kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass ein Fisch, dem ein komplettes Wodkaglas direkt auf das Atmungsorgan gekippt wird, binnen Sekunden via "Hirnvergiftung" eingeht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*

Und es bleibt immer noch Schnappesverschwendung..............


----------



## Trollwut (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und es bleibt immer noch Schnappesverschwendung..............



Wenn man es mit Weißwein macht, kann man sich den später bei der passenden Weißweinsauce sparen :vik:


----------



## Jose (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich gleich ausgelacht werde, aber - Schleimhäute nehmen Alkohol wesentlich besser auf als der orale Konsum...





wissenschaft hin, wissenschaft her:
alk rektal entspricht nun ganz und gar nicht meinen genussvorstellungen...


----------



## phirania (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*



Jose schrieb:


> wissenschaft hin, wissenschaft her:
> alk rektal entspricht nun ganz und gar nicht meinen genussvorstellungen...



Irgendwie Boardferkel verdächtig....


----------



## Riesenangler (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*

Gibt es aber wirklich.  Nachzulesen im Buch: Schauen Sie sich mal diese Sauerei an. Sehr lustig und vor allem wahr.


----------



## fei (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*

Hallo zusammen

Danke für eure Antworten. 
Fazit: Keiner weiss bescheid.

(dafür ist die Anwendung beim Mensch umso besser bekannt :_) )

Ich habe noch etwas weiter herumgesurft. In einigen Foren wird diese Tötungsart bei grossen Fischen (bei einem Hochseefischtour auf den kleinen Antillen - ziemlich ordentliche Königsmakrele) erwähnt, aber ansonsten findet man nichts. 

Nicht mal bei Fachberichten von BioSuisse über das Töten von Fischen http://orgprints.org/16511/.....


In einem Aquariumforum habe ich folgendes gefunden:

*"Methoden zur tiergerechten Tötung:* 
Tod durch Einschläfern (Sedieren):
Ein  überdosiertes Betäubungsmittel führt zum stressfreien Tod der Fische.  Dieses Verfahren bleibt den Tierärzten vorbehalten, weil die Mittel  unter das Betäubungsmittelgesetz fallen. Die Ausnahme bildet die  Anwendung von Nelkenöl (in der Apotheke erhältlich). Das Öl wird im  Verhältnis 1:1 mit hochprozentigem Medizinalalkohol vermengt (Stabmixer)  und die Emulsion dem Wasser beigefügt. Schon wenige Tropfen Öl-Emulsion  können einen Fisch in einem kleinen Wasserbehälter einschläfern  beziehungsweise Töten. 
Ansonsten noch das hier Zitat: "Was für uns Menschen human  erscheinen mag halte ich für Tierquälerei. Denn Alkohol  brennt gemein, wie jeder weiß dem schon einmal Hochprozentiges  in eine frische Wunde geraten ist. Fischkiemen und -schleimhaut  sind empfindlich! Außerdem ist nicht sichergestellt, daß die Methode wirklich tödlich ist". "


Aber auch hier..... nichts genaues.... aber von der Logik her würde ich mit dem Statement anschliessen, dass Fischkiemen und -schleimhaut empfindlich sind und diese Methode vielleicht nicht die beste ist.

Ich werde jetzt mal einen Schnapps hinter meine Kiemen spühlen.

Allen wünsche ich noch ein frohes neues Jahr. 

Liebe Grüsse

Fei


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*

Fische mit Nelkenölgebräu einschläfern... was ne kaputte Welt... wohl nix Besseres zu tun...

Knüppel aus dem Sack und gut is. Zack, bumm, Hades.


----------



## Jose (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> ...Knüppel aus dem Sack und gut is. Zack, bumm, Hades.



die zarte anglerseele mag sich danach ja in schnaps ersäufen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*

Ich hab mal Wiskey aus dem Schwarzwald geschenkt bekommen. Der war, glaube ich, genau dafür gemacht worden.....


----------



## Carsten_ (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*

Vielleicht ist es etwas offtopic, aber da der TE das selbige schon abgehakt hat wollte ich hier nochmal einen Link zum Besten geben...
 ...hierbei geht es um die verschiedenen Methoden Fische zu betäuben, zu töten und der Einfluss auf die Qualität des Fisches...

 ...
 ab Seite 8 fand ich es zum überfliegen recht interessant

https://edoc.ub.uni-muenchen.de/1496/1/Oetinger_Franziska_C.pdf


----------



## ronram (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*

Danke für diesen interessanten Link#h.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*



fei schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Kürzlich war ich in Schweden und kam mit einem Fischer ins Gespräch.
> 
> ...



Anerkannte Methode, Fisch sofort tot!

Ich nehm immer meine Pulle Pennerglück, kräftig hinlangen und der geschuppte Freund schwimmt durch den Styx!


----------



## Gohann (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*

Durfte meine über Jahre hin angewante Methode, (Betäubungsschlag und anschliessender Kehlschnitt) heute an einigen Forellen testen. Die geben danach nicht mehr viel von sich! Fisch ausgeblutet, top Fleischqualität, was will man mehr?#c

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Carsten_ (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Anerkannte Methode, Fisch sofort tot!


 
 von wem anerkannt? |bigeyes


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> von wem anerkannt? |bigeyes



Von mir!

Langzeitstudie!

Die bekommen immer die Schnapsbuddel über den Schädel-so hab ich auch schon Waller dodgehieben!


----------



## Revilo62 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*

|good:|laola:


----------



## Mollebulle (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*

Geht das auch mit ner (Glas)-Limoflasche ??!? |rolleyes :q


----------



## Carsten_ (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*

Jetzt habe ich es erst gecheckt [emoji14]


----------



## Rosi (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*

Bonne soirée, in Fronkraisch geht das auch mit ner leeren Rotweinflasche oder mit einem Speer. Nettes Thema. 

Bedenkt auch die Veränderungen in den Töpfen. Weil der Fisch ja bereits von innen in Alkohol eingelegt wurde.


----------



## thanatos (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Uns wenns 1000 mal funktioniren würde, wärs immer noch Schnapsverschwendung ;.)))
> 
> Zu was hat Gott denn Hokzknüppel geschaffen?



 das meine liebe Mutter mich richtig durchwalken konnte
      wenn ich mal meinen Rüssel in die Pulle gesteckt habe.
      Habe schon als vierjähriger dem Zeug nicht widerstehen 
      können. 
 So wie Isarfischerin das beschreibt ,dem Fisch werden die Atmungsorgane verätzt  nee das muß nun wirklich nicht sein  #d  |uhoh:  #d


----------



## phirania (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*

Na da bleibt ja nur zu Hoffen,das zu Silvester nicht doch so einige Angler auf die Schnapsidee kommen und das ausprobieren....#d
Denn so mache Schnapsidee ist schon in die Hose gegangen.

Rettet den Alkohol..#h


----------



## wusel345 (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*

Schnaps inne Hose! |bigeyes
Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiihhhhhhhhhhhh!!!
Watne Sauerei. #d


----------



## fei (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*

Hallo Carsten

Besten Dank, Gruss Fei


----------



## phirania (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fische töten*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Schnaps inne Hose! |bigeyes
> Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiihhhhhhhhhhhh!!!
> Watne Sauerei. #d



Vertreibt aber den Fischgeruch....:q#6


----------

